# Key Post: Delete e-mails without opening them



## Marion (29 May 2002)

Is it possible to delete e-mails without opening them?  The only way I can see to delete is to first open the e-mail, thus allowing virus etc. to enter the computer.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## CM (29 May 2002)

*Unwanted E-mails*

It depends on what email client application you are using. Can you post details? In the likely even that you're using Microsoft's Outlook Express then you can switch off the preview pane (Display the <!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ Window Layout Properties_<!--EZCODE ITALIC END--> dialog using the menu options <!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ View -> Layout..._<!--EZCODE ITALIC END--> and uncheck the <!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ Show previewpane_<!--EZCODE ITALIC END--> checkbox). Then when you receive any unwanted emails you can simply select them (single click) in the Inbox message list and then delete them. You can also configure Outlook Express to automatically delete unwanted emails matching specific criteria using the <!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ Tools -> Message Rules -> Mail..._<!--EZCODE ITALIC END--> menu option and using the <!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ New Mail Rule_<!--EZCODE ITALIC END--> to configure appropriate rules.


----------



## SantasLittleHelper (29 May 2002)

*Junk Email*

If you are using Outlook , under the Tools Menu choose Organize.Create a rule which moves messages from the unwanted email source to another folder e.g. Deleted Items.I would then either clean out this folder daily manually or if you go to Tools->Options and under the Other tab, click the Empty Deleted items folder on exiting.


----------



## sfag (30 May 2002)

*mailwasher*

is a program that I use. It lets you inspect the emails on the ISP's server before fetching. You can delete them from the ISP if you want. It's free to try and cheap to own.


----------



## Marion (30 May 2002)

*Re: Unwanted E-mails*

Hi sfag

Thanks for that. I Just had a look - it's freeware. 

Marion :hat


----------



## newcomputeruser (30 May 2002)

*unwanted e-mails*

Thanks all for taking the time to give me instructions.  Unfortunately I have Netscape Communications on my computer and not Outlook Express.  I have just started using the internet to communicate with my children who are away from home.


----------



## zag (30 May 2002)

*Re: Unwanted E-mails*

In the Netscape mailer you can just click and drag the horizontal bar above the message window down.  If you knwo what I mean.

Just left click on the bar between the list of messages on the top and the individual message preview on the bottom.  While holding down the left mouse button, just drag the mouse down until the preview window is at the smallest it can be.

z


----------



## CM (30 May 2002)

*Re: Unwanted E-mails*

Is [broken link removed] any use?


----------



## newcomputeruser (31 May 2002)

*unwanted e-mails*

CM  thank you for the link which I will study later to see if it is useful.

zag    I have just checked my inbox to find an e-mail waiting to be opened  with the title "Hi, darling".  So I would definitely like to delete this without opening it!!  As my children tell me I'm on a 'learning curve' with this computer and slightly confused.  I am not sure what you mean by individual message preview.  When I go to inbox there is the list of e-mails (which I have read) and the latest arrival which is hi-lighted and waiting to be clicked on. There is a dividing bar below which is Netscape news of the day.  I did drag the horizontal bar down as far as it would go and when I released it my e-mail list filled the whole screen and the lower box was gone from the screen.   This computer is fairly old so maybe my set-up is different.


----------



## zag (31 May 2002)

*Re: unwanted e-mails*

ncu - the DEL button is your friend.  Once the offending mail has been selected (with a **single** click) just hit DEL and your troubles will be ended.

"I did drag the horizontal bar down as far as it would go and when I released it my e-mail list filled the whole screen and the lower box was gone from the screen" - perfect, this was the aim of the exercise.  The window which was reduced to a size of 0 can also be used to preview mails.  By reducing it to zero you effectively prevent the mail from being previewed.

z


----------



## newcomputeruser (31 May 2002)

*unwanted e-mails*

zag  I'm extremely grateful to you.  Just now followed your instructions and my "Hi Darling.." has disappeared.  Thanks again.  I visit this site first thing every night and find it absolutely brilliant.


----------



## barrycondon (18 Mar 2003)

*Re: unwanted e-mails*

Hi Guys,

if anyone wanted to report spam
They could go to 

spamcop.net/

I find it useful
Kind Regards,
Barry


----------



## ei4ix (2 Apr 2003)

*unwanted e-mails*

I work for an anti-spam company and would recommend that people turn off their preview panes when deleting spam e-mails. If you preview a spam e-mail it can often contains a "web bug" or "tracking image" hidden in html code that will make a request to a webserver for an image with an id tag confirming that your e-mail address is active and will attract even more spam. If an e-mail is sent unsolicited and you've never opted in to receive it at any stage then don't use the unsubscribe link or reply to the e-mail.


----------



## joeysoap (15 Apr 2003)

*spam*

for the past two weeks Ihave been receiving enormous amounts of spam from the good old u s of a. everything from offers to buy seized cars,cheap loans and even a viagra substitute of some sort.
Idelete them by right cliking on the top one and pressing delete and then just follow on through the rest like a hot knife through butter. 
I then go to the deleted items folder the remove them.
can anyone tell me if I open them at this stage will the sender know they have been  opened or must my curiosity remain just that.


----------



## zag (16 Apr 2003)

*Re: spam*

Don't open them, ever.  If you don't recognise the sender and you don't recognise the subject then there is a great possibility that it is spam.  Open it and (as above) the necessary event is triggered and they know your email address is live.

Unfortunately, people need to resist the urge to investigate.

I know that this inevitably means that some valid email will be lost, but in my mind this is a risk I accept when I delete what I suspect to be spam.

z


----------



## Elcato (16 Apr 2003)

*Re: spam*

In all fairness guys I think this is an overkill subject from an adult point of view. I get a few of these every day and it takes me five minutes to deal with them. If I'm feeling ruthless they take about three seconds. If I like the look of them even if they are full of c**p I still have a look. As long as you don't try the 'special offer' you are OK. Yes I probably only get these few mails because I check them out but now and again you may get a good deal. More often than not you should just check whether they mail outside the US before you investigate any. I'm sure people actually prefer to get a few mails rather than none anyway. I do agree where children are concerned they may cause grief but that's a different story.


----------



## Tracy (17 Apr 2003)

*spam*

I have a hotmail address and checked it after 4 days to find 215 spam mails I have them all diverted to junk mail but keep a check in case of real e-mails I never open them but they keep on coming


----------



## zag (17 Apr 2003)

*Re: spam*

elcato - it may seem trivial to you or me to just go in, do a trawl through the new mail subjects and delete the 5 or 10 a day that are blatant spam, because we know the issues.  If my primary email address got on some list that was generating huge amounts of spam I would be slightly inconvenienced and would go set up a new account.  No major deal.

However, there are a lot of people out there who have one email address and would find the inconvenience (of setting up a new account and notifying their friends and contacts) too big.  There are a lot of people out there who think email *IS* hotmail *IS* email - these are the people I'm talking about.  If their primary account gets on a list they are sunk.

It might seem a small thing to IT-savvy people, but to the uninitiated it (spam) can be a big problem.

z


----------



## ClubMan (17 Apr 2003)

*Re: spam*

*I have a hotmail address and checked it after 4 days to find 215 spam mails I have them all diverted to junk mail but keep a check in case of real e-mails I never open them but they keep on coming*

You should consider changing your _Hotmail_ junk mail filtering settings - even resorting to "exclusive" mode (where only mail from specified domains or addresses will be accepted) if necessary. Note that if you get a lot of spam (as most _Hotmail_ do) then you can easily exceed your 2MB storage space limit at which point you will lost mail.


----------



## Elcato (18 Apr 2003)

*Re: spam*

Fair point Zag but I still think it's not all that bad as long as people are checking each day.


----------



## zag (18 Apr 2003)

*Re: spam*

elcato - agreed


----------

